# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  KAV 2011 и бухгалтерское ПО

## Oevg85

Уважаемые форумчане, подскажите как объяснить KAV 2011, что это

01.06.2011 9:39:39	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.Private data and passwords access	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\_FTCGPK.EXE	Средняя	
17.11.2010 11:29:02	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.Private data and passwords access	C:\PROGRAM	Средняя	
06.06.2011 8:51:13	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.Private data and passwords access	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\USERINIT.EXE	Средняя	
17.11.2010 11:30:22	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.Hidden data sending	C:\PROGRAM	Высокая	
18.11.2010 16:19:43	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.Invader	C:\ARCHA\ARCHA_09\ARCHA_10.EXE	Средняя	
06.06.2011 8:51:24	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.Private data and passwords access	C:\PROGRAM FILES\AMICON\CLIENT FPSU-IP\IP-CLIENT.EXE	Средняя	
26.11.2010 13:03:55	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.Invader (loader)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\CFT - BANK CLIENT\URSBRF\RCLIENT.EXE	Низкая	
02.12.2010 13:11:48	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.DNS Query	C:\СБИС++ ЭЛОТЧЕТНОСТЬ (ДЕМО)\SBIS.EXE	Низкая	
14.12.2010 13:15:55	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.Private data and passwords access	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LOGONUI.EXE	Средняя	
07.04.2011 13:55:14	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.DNS Query	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\OFFICE10\DW.EXE	Низкая	
01.04.2011 12:23:07	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.DNS Query	C:\ARCHA\ARCHA_09\ARNEWVER.EXE	Низкая	
04.02.2011 13:27:38	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.DNS Query	C:\ARCHA\ARCHA_09\ARCHA_10.EXE	Низкая	
03.02.2011 16:13:28	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.DNS Query	C:\ARCHA\ARCHA_10\ARNEWVER.EXE	Низкая	
03.02.2011 16:13:28	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.DNS Query	C:\ARCHA\ARCHA_10\ARCHA_10.EXE	Низкая	
04.02.2011 10:49:38	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.DNS Query	C:\ARCHA\ARCHA_08\ARNEWVER.EXE	Низкая	
04.02.2011 10:49:38	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.DNS Query	C:\ARCHA\ARCHA_08\ARCHA_10.EXE	Низкая	
15.03.2011 11:18:35	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.Private data and passwords access	C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE	Средняя	
02.03.2011 13:14:06	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.Invader	C:\ARCHA\ARCHA_10\ARCHA_11.EXE	Средняя	
17.03.2011 10:21:34	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.DNS Query	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\PING.EXE	Низкая	
01.04.2011 12:23:08	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.DNS Query	C:\ARCHA\ARCHA_09\ARCHA_11.EXE	Низкая	
04.05.2011 15:51:54	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.Hidden data sending	C:\BP7\BP.EXE	Высокая	
19.05.2011 15:40:15	Обнаружено	вирус Virus.Win9x.Demo.8192	A:\!DEMO.EXE	Высокая	
23.05.2011 13:23:43	Обнаружено	легальная программа, которая может быть использована злоумышленником для нанесения вреда компьютеру или данным пользователя PDM.Invader	C:\BP7\BP.EXE	Средняя

Не вредоносное ПО, а обычные Бухгалтеские проги. Обратите внимание "Бизнесс Пак", "Арча", "СБИС++", амиконовский ФСУП, даже на PING.EXE ругается... 

В исключения эти прги уже поставил, все равно KAV мне стоп сигнал кажет  :Sad: ... Что делать???

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## antanta

На этот вопрос Вам ответят в разделе "Помогите", где могут затребовать дополнительую информацию. 
 Чисто интуитивно:
 1) Файловый вирус
 2) Не ставьте KAV, ставьте KIS - это на будущее. Особенно на критичных узлах (банк-клиент же).
 А с помещением в "исключения" я бы не торопился. Со сменой паролей поторопился бы.

----------

